# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  " نصائح لقائدي السيارات "

## zizoYAzizo

" نصائح لقائدي السيارات "

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك
عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر،ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك.


2-ضغط هواء الإطارات
عند قياس ضغط هواء الإطارات يجب أن يكون العجل بارد، لأن قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسيارة يعمل الاحتكاك بين إطار عجل السيارة وبين الطريق على زيادة سخونة الإطارات وبالتالي زيادة سخونة الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءة غير صحيحة لقيمة الضغط داخل الإطارات.



3-زيت (سائل) الفرامل
عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبة (خزنة) زيت الفرامل، لأن انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تآكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصة للمبة بيان الفرامل أن تضيء في التابلوة، أما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتآكل التيل بدون إعطاء أي بيان للسائق حيث أن لمبة الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه أو عند تغير أي من الأجزاء داخلية بالدورة. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تأثيره شديد على دهان جسم السيارة، وإن حدث وانسكب على جسم السيارة فيجب على الفور سكب كمية من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على لجسم السيارة.



4- كابل البطارية
يجب عند تغير أو إصلاح أي أجزاء كهربائية بالسيارة أن يبدأ بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطارية السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة، وكذلك عند تغير البطارية فيجب أولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموج . وقبل نزع أي من كابل البطارية يجب التأكد أولاً من أن مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وأن جميع مفاتيح الأنوار مغلقة، حتى لا يحدث تلف الأجزاء النصف موصلةsemiconductor بالدوائر الإلكترونية بالسيارة. 



5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك
عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك فجأة، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحارة اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسيارة في مكان أمن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) لإيقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الأتي:- وجود آي تسرب للمياه بدورة التبريد والعمل على منعها أو إصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التأكد من سلامة تشغيل مروحة التبريد، وبعد أن يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتأكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التأكد من سلامة قربة مياه الردياتير وأن يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التأكد من سلامة غطاء الردياتير،التأكد من سلامة الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود أي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه. 



6-السير على الطريق
تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محملة بـ (رمال أو طوب أو زلط أو براميل أو أي أطوال مثل أسياخ الحديد أو الخشب الخ ) حيث أن كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في أي لحظة فجأة أمامك على الطريق فيؤدي إلى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. أو على الأقل ممكن أن يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة فتحدث به خدوش أو نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، أو يتساقط الطوب على الأرض فيتلف كرتيرة زيت المحرك.


7- تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات)
يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات) للسيارة أن ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الأتربة التي قد تكون متراكمة حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عدة لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الأتربة حول قلاووظ الشمعة الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الأتربة إلى داخل أسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديدة بعد التأكد من ضبط خلوص الثغرة بالمقاس الموصى به. 



8- تزويد مياه الردياتير
عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنة إليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربة الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامة العليا بها، ولاحظ أن منسوب المياه في قربة الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحالة المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند برودة المحرك، بسبب زيادة الضغط و الخلخلة التي تحدث بالردياتير أثناء السخونة و البرودة. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحة عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك أثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه الباردة الجديدة مع المياه الساخنة حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).



9- تحديد صوت الفرامل
عند سماع صوت صفارة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الأمامية؟ أم الخلفية؟ قم بقيادة السيارة على سرعة متوسطة، ثم أجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وأرفع فرملة اليد تدريجياً أثناء القيادة، فإذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفية وإن لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الأمامية. 



10- الكهرباء الإستاتيكية
ربما تشعر بصدمة كهربائية خفيفة عند خروجك من باب السيارة وملامسة يدك لجسم السيارة خاصة بعد فترة قيادة طويلة، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهرة طبيعية تعرف بالكهرباء الإستاتيكية و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينة وخاصة إن كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنية و البعد عن الملابس المصنعة من الألياف الصناعية ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القيادة أيضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القيادة لا تغادره فجأة ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول أن تمسك بيدك أي جزء معدني من جسم السيارة لتفريغ شحنتك الإستاتيكية من خلاله. 



11- محطات البنزين
بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقة الشديدة في تصفية خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسيارة و سماعك لصوت (سكة) وهو ما يشبه أن ضبط الكهرباء في دائرة الإشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطة( وجود كهرباء زيادة)، وخاصة إن كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الإليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج إلى ضبط الإشعال لأن ضبط الإشعال يتم إليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على أنك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من إحدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مرة أخرى. 

12- إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة
عند إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءة حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائرة الشحن، إما أن تكون البطارية لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، أو أن منظم الشحن به عيب، أو أن الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطارية بسبب عيب داخلي به، أو أن سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود أو مقطوع، في هذه الحالة يجب التوقف بالسيارة و البحث عن سبب العيب، أو إيداع السيارة لأقرب كهربائي سيارات. 

13- فترة التليين الأولى للمحرك
أثناء تشغيل المحرك خلال فترة التليين (للمحرك الجديد أو الذي تم عمل عمرة عمومية له خلال الفترة الأولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الأولى ينصح بآلاتي: عدم زيادة دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القيادة بسرعة عالية لمدة طويلة، ويجب عدم تحميل السيارة بأحمال كبيرة، وعدم قطر آي مقطورة في هذه الفترة. 

14- لون زيت محرك السيارة
بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى أمام زملائه السائقين أن زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السيارة عدة كيلو مترات، والحقيقة أن من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخله، لهذا فلابد وأن يتغير لونه دليل على أنه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، أما إن لم يتغير لونه بعد عدة كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على أن الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك. 

15- لون عادم محرك السيارة
في ظروف التشغيل العادية المفروض أن غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السيارة في حالات معينة كل منها له لون مختلف عن الآخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حالة المحرك: إذا كان لون العادم أبيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العادية وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على أن هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد إلى غرفة الاحتراق وتخترق معه، وإذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل إلى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كمية كبيرة من الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً (ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، وإذا كان لون العادم أزرق سماوي فذلك دليل على أن هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفة الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للإصلاح. 

16- رفع مستوى السيارة على الأرض
إن كنت تشتكي من انخفاض مستوى السيارة على الأرض،مع التأكد من سلامة المساعدين والسوست فأتجه فوراً إلى إحدى المراكز المتخصصة المعتمدة وأسأل عن إمكانية رفع مستوى السيارة عن الأرض، ولا تأخذ بنصيحة أحد بوضع عليَّات على السوست من أسفل ومن أعلى، لأنها فعلاً سترفع من مستوى السيارة عن الأرض ولكنها ستؤدي إلى تلف المساعدين، وتسبب خشونة في العفشة أثناء السير. 

17- شم رائحة بنزين أثناء السير بالسيارة
عند وجود شكوى متكررة من شم رائحة بنزين " نيئ " أثناء السير بالسيارة. يجب التأكد أولاً من عدم وجود تسريب للبنزين من دورة الوقود، ثم التأكد من الضبط الصحيح للمحرك وخاصة على السرعات العالية، ثم عدم وجود تنفيس للعادم من الشكمان، ثم التأكد من الإحكام الجيد لهوايات الداخلية للشنطة الخلفية للسيارة، ثم أخيراُ التأكد من الإحكام الجيد عند غلق غطاء الشنطة الخلفية للسيارة بحيث إنها لا تسرب عادم السيارة إلى داخلها. 

18- شم رائحة كريهة أثناء السير بالسيارة
عند شم رائحة كريهة خاصة أثناء السير بالسيارة، أو عند دوران محرك السيارة، أرفع السيارة على كوريك رفع وأنظر أسفل السيارة على طول ماسورة الشكمان فعادة يكون السبب هو إلتصاق جزء من كيس بلاستك على ماسورة الشكمان ذات درجة الحرارة المرتفعة فيحترق على الماسورة ويذوب عليها وينشف مع برودة الماسورة وعدم دوران المحرك، ويحترق مرة أخرى مع دوران المحرك وسخونة ماسورة الشكمان وهكذا. فأنزع هذا الجزء و فنظف مكانها جيداً. 

19- الكشف عن حالة البطارية
لا يجب الكشف عن حالة البطارية بتوصيل طرفي قطبيها بكابل أو مفك، لان ذ لك يؤدي إلى مرور تيار ذي أمبير عالي يتلف أجزاء البطارية الداخلية، ويفتت المادة الفعالة بها من على الألواح.



20- توصيل بطارية سيارتك ببطارية خارجية
إذا دعت الضرورة لتنشيط بطارية سيارتك بإعطائها شحنة مبدئية عن طريق بطارية خارجية من سيارة أخرى بواسطة كبل توصيل فيراعى عند ذلك أن يوصل طرف أحد الكابلات بالطرف الموجب لبطارية سيارتك (البطارية ضعيفة الشحن) أولاً ثم يوصل طرفه الأخر بالقطب الموجب للبطارية الخارجية، ثم يوصل أحد طرفي الكابل الآخر بالقطب السالب للبطارية الخارجية، وطرفه الآخر بالطرف السالب لبطارية سيارتك، وهذا الترتيب مهم جداً لعدم تلف الوحدات الإليكترونية بالسيارة.



21- كيفيةاستخدام المارش في تشغيل السيارة
لا يجوز الإصرار على بدء إدارة محرك السيارة، عندما لا يقوى بادئ الحركة (المارش) على ذلك يؤدي إلى سرعة استهلاك البطارية بدون فائدة. ولكن قم بتشغيل المارش على فترات متقطعة بحيث لا تزيد فترة تشغيل المارش عن ( 10 ثواني) ثم الانتظار (30 ثانية) بين كل فترة والتي تليها حتى يبدأ المارش في تشغيل محرك السيارة. 

22- التلاعب في التوصيلات الكهربائية للسيارة
في السيارات التي تحتوي على دوائر إليكترونية، يراعي الحذر عند التلاعب في الدوائر الكهربائية به مثل (تركيب كاسيت، أو تركيب جهاز إنذار، أو تغير البطارية أو... الخ ) لان أي خطأ في التوصيلات الكهربائية سيؤدي إلى تلف الوحدات الإليكترونية وسيكلف الكثير, لذا ينصح بعمل أي إصلاحات أو تركيبات داخل مراكز الخدمة المعتمدة. 

23- الكيس الهوائي بالسيارة
في السيارات التي تحتوي على كيس هوائي (air bag) عند إضاءة لمبة التحذير (SRS) بالتابلوة فهذا عني وجود خلل أو تم التلاعب في التوصيلات الكهربائية للسيارة، فيجب على الفور التوجه لأقرب مركز خدمة معتمد لحل هذه المشكلة، لان إي تلاعب من إي شخص غير مدرك لنظرية تشغيل الحساسات الإليكترونية يؤدي إلى انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي بطريقة فجائية فيصيب أقرب شخص بالقرب منه. 



24- تشغيل مساحات الزجاج
لا تشغل مساحات الزجاج الأمامي أو الخلفي(البرابريز) بدون أن يكون هناك مياه بخزان (قربة) المياه الخاصة بهم، لان ذلك ممكن أن يسبب خدوش بسطح الزجاج فيؤدي إلى عدم وضوح الرؤية، بالإضافة إلى تلف الزجاج.

25- ارتفـــــاع درجـــــة حــــــرارة المحــــــــــرك
عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة محرك السيارة، أثناء قيادتك لها أتخذ الجانب الأيمن للطريق، واختار مكان آمن وأوقف السيارة، ثم أوقف دوران المحرك على الفور، ولا تتسرع وترفع غطاء المحرك (الكابوت)، أو تنزع غطاء الردياتير من مكانه، لان ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك يعني غليان الماء بدورة التبريد، وارتفاع الضغط أيضا مما يتسبب عنه اندفاع الماء من آي منفذ من الدورة بشدة، مما يصاب آي شخص بجوار السيارة من الأمام بحروق شديدة.

26-المكان المناسب لانتظار السيارة
أحذر من ترك سيارتك في أماكن انتظار خاطئة مثل وضعها تحت الضوء المباشر لأعمدة الأنوار العامة للطريق، أو وضعها تحت مباشرة تحت أسلاك الكهرباء العامة، أو وضع السيارة في مواجهة التأثير الحراري المباشر الناتج من المصانع، كل ذ لك له التأثير السلبي على دهان جسم السيارة. 



27–عامل بطارية سيارتك بكل حرص
لأنها تحتوي على سائل قلوي شديد جداً(حمض الكبريتيك)، فلا تسمح للسائل بملامسة عينيك، أ, جلدك، أو ملابسك، أو سطح طلاء جسم السيارة، لأن له تأثير كاوي على تلك الأشياء، وسائل البطارية المتناثر على تلك الأشياء يجب غسله على الفور بكمية كبيرة من الماء النقي، ويجب استشارة الطبيب في الحال عند تناثر سائل البطارية للجلد أو للعين.



28–يجب عدم القيام بفصل سلك (كلبل) البطارية أثناء وجود مفتاح تشغيل السيارة في وضع التشغيل “ON”وإلا فقد يتم تلف المكونات الكهربائية للسيارة، وخاصة الإلكترونية منها.
كما يجب عدم القيام بعمل قصر كهربائي للبطارية (بتوصيل طرفيها بكابل أو جزء معدني ) لأن ذلك يتسبب في رفع درجة حرارة البطارية بصورة زائدة عن اللازم، مما يتسبب في تلف مكونات البطارية الداخلي.

29- تجنب التدخين بالقرب من البطارية، أو تقريب شعلة من النار، أو إشعال سيجارة بالقرب منها، لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى إشعال الغاز السريع الاشتعال المتوالد من البطارية مما يسبب حدوث انفجار.

30– درب نفسك على فك وتركيب عجل سيارتك باستخدام كوريك رفع السيارة، قبل أن تحتاج إلى ذلك فعلاً حيث لا تتوقع مساعدة من الآخرين، وخاصة أن كنت في مناطق نائية بعيداً عن العمران.



31– عند تركيب إطارات جديدة لعجلات سيارتك، أو عند تبديل عجلات السيارة حسب الطريق المتبعة لكي تحافظ على انتظام تآكل الإطارات، تأكد جيداً من علامة السهم الموجودة على سطح الإطار، و التي توضح اتجاه دوران الإطار عند السير للأمام. فأن وجدت العلامة فيجب في هذه الحالة استبدال الإطار الأمامي اليمين بذلك الخلفي اليمين، وكذلك الأمامي من جهة الشمال بالخلفي من الجهة الشمال. وذلك محافظة على اتجاه دوران الإطار حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة. 

32 - لا تحاول ضبط مرايا الرؤية الخلفية أثناء القيادة، لأن ذلك ممكن أن يؤدي إلى صرف نظرك عن الطريق أمامك مما يتسبب في حدوث المخاطر لأن الحادثة تحدث في ثواني ويفضل دائماً ضبط المرايات الداخلية و الخارجية منذ لحظة جلوسك على المقعد وقبل البدء في القيادة.

33– لاحظ أن السيارات الآن مجهزة بمرايات من النوع المُحدب الذي يظهر الصورة في وضع غير حقيقي أي تكون أصغر حجماً، وأبعد مما هي عليه في الأصل، مقارنه مع المرايات المستوية المستعملة في المنازل، لذا يجب اتخاذ الحظر عند عمل مناورات على الطريق وتغير اتجاه السير. 

34–يجب اتخاذ الحظر عند استخدام دواسات الأرضية بالسيارة
حيث أنه لابد وأن تكون مناسبة لمساحة الأرضية المستخدمة فيها، لأنها لو كانت أكبر طولاً فأنها ستعوق حركة بدال (أو دواسة) –البنزين أو الفرامل أو الدبرياج _ وتتسبب في عدم اكتمال مشوارهم حتى النهاية، وبذلك مكن أن تكثر شكوى السائق من عدم سحب السيارة، أو عدم الفرملة الجيدة، أو وجود صعوبة في تعشيق الدبرياج. 



35– لا تترك محرك سيارتك في حالة دوران (تشغيل) لمدة طويلة أثناء وجود السيارة في مكان مغلق، أو سيئ التهوية، لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى الاختناق والقتل، حيث أن غازات العادم الناتجة من الاحتراق تحتوي على أول أكسيد الكربون السام عديم الرائحة.

36 – تجنب القيادة بينما يكون صندوق الأمتعة الخلفي بالسيارة مفتوح أو غير محكم الغلق، لن ذلك من شانه أن يمرر غازات العادم والتي تحتوي على غاز أول أكسيد الكربون السام إلى مقصورة القيادة، ويسبب فقدان الوعي، ويؤدي إلى الوفاة لأنه عديم الرائحة.

37 – قبل البدء في قيادة سيارتك، تأكد من إحكام غلق غطاء المحرك ( الكابوت) حيث أن عدم إحكام غلقه يؤدي إلى فتحه تلقائياً أثناء القيادة على الطريق وبصورة فجائية مما يسبب خطر كبير من حجبه للرؤية أمام السائق، هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال كسرة للزجاج الأمامي للسيارة، ويؤدي إلى حوادث وخيمة.

38 – عند فتح غطاء تنك البنزين، يجب فتح الغطاء تدريجياً و ببطء لإعطاء فرصة للبخار المتكون داخل خزان الوقود أن يتسرب إلى الهواء الجوي تدريجياً، وليس مرة واحدة. فأثناء فتح الغطاء وسماعك لصوت يشبهة بالـ (هس)، عند ذلك أنتظر قليلاً ولا تستكمل فتح الغطاء إلى أن يتم إيقاف ذلك الصوت تماماً، ثم أبدأ في تكملة فتح الغطاء، و السبب في ذلك أنه قد يندفع بخار الوقود بقوة نتيجة لارتفاع ضغط بخار البنزين داخل خزان الوقود عن الضغط الجوي، فيتسبب ذلك في إصابات خطيرة.

39 – في السيارات المجهزة بمحول حفاز في نظام العادم، للمحافظة عليه حاول دائماً أن يكون مستوى الوقود في خزان البنزين (التنك) أعلى من الربع، لأن انخفاض مستوى الوقود عن الربع قد يتلف المحول الحفاز.

40 – لاحظ أن لمبة بيان الزيت الموجودة بالتابلوة (ذات اللون الأحمر) عند إضاءتها بعد دوران المحرك، فهي تعني أن ضغط الزيت بالمحرك ضعيف، وأن هناك عيب بدورة الزيت داخل المحرك، ولكن البعد يعتقد إنها تشير إلى مستوى الزيت بالمحرك، ولكن الذي يشير إلى مستواه الزيت بالمحرك هي عصا قياس المستوى الموجودة بالمحرك. 
فالمفروض أن تضاء هذه اللمبة أثناء فتح الكوناكت، وعند بداية تشغيل المحرك، ولكنها يجب أن تنطفئ فوراً بمجرد دوران المحرك، وان استمرت اللمبة مضاءة بعد تشغيل المحرك يجب في هذه الحالة إيقاف تشغيل المحرك و السيارة فوراً، والكشف عن تسرب لزيت المحرك، وقياس مستوى الزيت، فإن كن كل شيء سليم، فيجب قطر السيارة لأقرب مركز خدمة متخصص للكشف و الفحص ومعرفة السبب.

41 – عند تركيب إطارات جديدة لعجلات سيارتك، لاحظ جيداً على سطح الإطار قد توجد علامة عبارة عن سهم يشير إلى اتجاه تركيب الإطار في اتجاه دوران عجل السيارة أثناء السير على الطريق، حيث أن الشركة المصنعة للإطار وضعت هذا السهم حسب نوعية(مداس) نقشة الإطار، واختلاف التركيب عكس السهم الموضح قد يساعد على التآكل السريع للإطار، بالإضافة إلى الإحساس برعشة بجسم السيارة أثناء السير.

42 – عند الاحتياج إلى رفع سيارتك على كوريك الرفع الخاص بالسيارة، فيجب الحظر من وضع الكوريك في مناطق أسفل السيارة غير المخصصة للرفع، والتي ترشدك إليها الشركة المصنعة للسيارة، وذلك حتى لا تتلف أجزاء السيارة التحتية، أو قد تثقب جسم السيارة بالكوريك بطريقة الخطأ. ويرجى عامة وضع الكوريك في الأماكن التي يشير مصنع السيارة.

43 – عند تعطل سيارتك لسبب ما، وأضررت إلى قطرها بواسطة سيارة أخرى يراعى الأتي:- فلكي تتفادى دخول غازات العادم من السيارة القاطرة إلى سيارتك و أنت فيها أغلق بوابة التهوية الخارجية، عن طريق ضبط ذراع (أو مفتاح) اختيار مصدر الهواء بداخل سيارتك على الوضع (تدوير الهواء بداخل المقصورة الركاب).
-ولكي لا تتلف منك طلمبة الجهاز المعاون للقيادة آي (طلمبة الباور ستيرنج) فلابد وأن تتأكد من وجود سائل (زيت) الباور بخزنة الطلمبة، لأن عدم وجوده قد يتسبب في تلف الطلمبة.



- كذلك يراع وجود زيت في صندوق نقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي حتى لا تتلف مجموعاته الداخلية.
- ويراعى أيضا أن تكون عصا صندوق التروس في وضع عدم التعشيق (N). وإن كانت السيارة ذات دفع رباعي توضع عصا صندوق التروس الإضافي في وضع التعشيق الثنائي آي في وضع (2H).
- ومن الأفضل في جميع هذه الحالات أن تقطر السيارة بكاملها على عجلاتها الأربعة فوق شاحنة نقل خاصة بقطر.



44 – لا تحاول بدء تشغيل محرك السيارة بواسطة دفعها أو قطرها عند ضعف البطارية، لأن ذلك يشكل خطراً كبيراً على المجموعات الميكانيكية والكهربائية بالسيارة، وخاصة السيارات المجهزة بصندوق تروس أتوماتيكي فأنها لم تبدأ الحركة بهذه الطريق لأن بنية هذه السيارات تختلف عن السيارات المجهزة بصندوق نقل يدوي.

45 – يجب عدم إخراج مفتاح تشغيل السيارة من مكانه أثناء القيادة، لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى: 
أولاً: بالنسبة للسيارات المجهزة بجهازعوني (معاون) للدريكسيون ( الباور ستيرنج)، POWER STEERINGحيث سيؤدي ذلك إلى إيقاف عمل جهاز الباور مما يضعف فقد التحكم في توجيه السيارة .
ثانياً: بالنسبة لنظام المؤازرة الميكانيكي للفرامل ( السيرفو) فأنه سيتوقف عن العمل مما يؤدي إلى انخفاض كفاءة الفرامل، وسيتطلب الأمر جهد كبير لفعل الفرامل.

46 – قد توجد على غطاء فتحة ملئ خزان الوقود (التنك) عبارة UNLEADED FUELONLY وهي تعني " وقود غير معالج بالرصاص فقط " وتوجد في السيارات التي تعمل بوقود البنزين غير المعالج بالرصاص، فإذا قمت بالتعبئة ببنزين معالج بالرصاص في هذه السيارات فقد يتلف المحول الحفاز، وسيصاب محرك سيارتك بأضرار شديدة. فأحذر من ذلك …. 

47 – تجنب تدوير مفتاح تشغيل محرك السيارة في الوضع “START” أثناء دوران المحرك، لأن ذلك سيتلف محرك بدأ الحركة ( المارش )، وسيتلف الحدا ( الفولان) 

48 – يجب عدم ترك مفتاح تشغيل السيارة على الوضع “ON” لمدة طويلة خصوصاً عندما يكون المحرك في حالة عدم تشغيل، لأن ذلك سيفرغ شحنة البطارية و سيتلفها. 

49 – لا تترك أضواء السيارة في وضع تشغيل لمدة طويلة بدون داعي أثناء توقف محرك السيارة، لأن ذلك من شانه أن يفرغ شحنة البطارية ويؤدي إلى تلفها و بالتالي سيصعب من عملية بدأ الإدارة، أو سيؤدي ذلك إلى عدم إمكانية تشغيل المحرك.

50 – حافظ دائماً على أن يكون الإطار الاحتياطي لعجلات السيارة، والموجود في حقيبة (شنطة) السيارة الخلفية أن يكون بحالة جيدة، ونفخ قياسي حتى يكون جاهز للاستعمال للطوارئ في آي وقت.



51 – أحذر من وضع زيت أو آي مواد شحميه على براغي (مسامير) أو صواميل العجلات عند فكها وإعادة ربطها، لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى شدها بصورة زائدة مما يفقدها متانتها.

52 – أحذر من شد (ربط) صواميل العجلات عند ربطها بقوة زائدة باستعمال ضغط القدم على مفتاح ربط صواميل العجلات، أو باستعمال أنبوب (لافية) لتقوية عزم الربط، لأن ذلك يمكنه أن يؤدي إلى شد الصواميل و البراغي زيادة عن الحد المطلوب فيفقدها مرونتها.

53 – عند رفع السيارة على كوريك الرفع لتغير إحدى الإطارات المثقوبة، يراعى وضع الإطار الاحتياطي تحت جسم السيارة على مقربة من الرافعة (الكوريك)، لأن ذلك يقلل من الخطر في حالة انزلاق الكوريك عن موضعه. كما يراعى وضع سنادة عند العجلات تحسباً لتحريك السيارة عندما تكون مرفوعة على كوريك الرفع.



منقول

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*و ربنا يا زيزو موضوع عشره على عشره ..

الموضوع فيه نصائح كتير أوي في الاستخدام و القياده و الصيانه كمان .. 
و تقريباً كده شامل العربيه كلها من الألف للياء ..
بجد ده مرجع شامل ممكن أي حد يرجعله .

و بعد اذنك تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهميه .


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *و ربنا يا زيزو موضوع عشره على عشره ..
> 
> الموضوع فيه نصائح كتير أوي في الاستخدام و القياده و الصيانه كمان .. 
> و تقريباً كده شامل العربيه كلها من الألف للياء ..
> بجد ده مرجع شامل ممكن أي حد يرجعله .
> 
> و بعد اذنك تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهميه .
> 
> 
> *


ربنا يخليك ياهشام والف شكر ياجميل على التواجد والتثبيت 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :f2:

----------


## ramyfelix

شكراً على المجهود الرائع
والإفادة

تحياتي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكراً على المجهود الرائع
> والإفادة
> 
> تحياتي


شكرا يارامى على التواجد والمشاركة  :f: منور القاعه والمنتدى

----------


## Abdou Basha

ده موسوعة يا زيزو
تسلم إيديك على الموضوع المفيد بجد .
ما شاء الله مسبش حاجة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ده موسوعة يا زيزو
> تسلم إيديك على الموضوع المفيد بجد .
> ما شاء الله مسبش حاجة


شكرا ياعبده باشا على التواجد والحضور والحمد لله الموضوع عاجبك  :y:

----------

